# Colorado Will Begin PUC Audits of Drivers



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Wonder if this means that we will need to show our Personal Insurance that lists RideShare as additional insured or if Uber's insurance will cut it.

Also, anyone think that they won't just ping you to their office location? In which case, put the PUC on my location block list.

_________________________
COLORADO REGULATORY AUDITS

Starting this week, the Colorado Public Utilities Commission will begin auditing random uberX partners for compliance with SB-125. If you receive a trip request from a PUC Investigator they will identify themselves and show you the following badge:

*WHAT TO DO IN CASE OF A PUC AUDIT*

If you are audited by a PUC Investigator, just follow the steps below to ensure a smooth audit process:

*1.* Cancel the trip and select "DO NOT CHARGE RIDER"

*2.* Go offline by pressing the "Go Offline" button on the top left of the Uber Partner App

*3.* Provide all required documents to the PUC Investigator

(Driver's License, Medical Examiner's Certificate, Registration, Proof of Insurance, and Vehicle Inspection Form)

or

Open up your Uber Partner Dashboard to access your documents

*4.* Make sure your "U" Sign is clearly displayed in the passenger side of your windshield

*WHAT HAPPENS IF YOU ARE FOUND NON-COMPLIANT*

If you are found by the PUC Investigator to be non-compliant, we will reach out to you within 24 hours of the investigation to let you know. Not having your required documents available (including uploaded on your Uber Partner Dashboard) and having your Uber "U" Sign displayed can result in deactivation from the Uber system.


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

They will ping you from random destinations nothing predictable.


----------

